# Oats v Vitargo



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

I am on a bulk program and I using Vitargo as my carb source along with rice when having my meals. I mix some Express whey with the Vitagro.

My question is, is it better to have Oats? I find having oats causes my stomach to bloat alot and just feel it gives me stomach problesm, wind, gas, etc... when I stop having oats I'm fine?

Anyone come across this problem?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Well first thing to realise is that vitargo is nothing special, and the claims made for it are mostly bullsh1t to justify its high cost (with respect to other carbs).

Now thats out the way, the oats are going to be lower GI, and provide fibre, but if in practice they are screwing you up then no point persevering...


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

Vitargo is a simple carb for immediately after a workout for an insulin spike i think.

Oats is a more complex carbs ideal for other times of day.

Ideally you should have both.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I have a lot of oats and never had any stomach problems. maybe oats just don't agree with you. vitargo apart from being much much more expensive is a totally different carb which comes from barley starch and doesn't hang around in the stomach like other cabs, they absorb a lot faster. so maybe that's why you don't have any problems with vitagro.


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

any other alternatives?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

As said there's nothing spectacular about Vitargo...

potatoe,rice etc can all be used in your post workout meal if needed..

Hell if your bulking then you could use Pop tarts


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

acer72 said:


> any other alternatives?


When are you taking vitargo if its PWO and you want something cheaper go for something like maltodextrin but if its a carb with your meals think of things like sweet potatoes or whole wheat foods like pasta, breakfast you could have cereals instead of oats


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Activated Barley (expensive) or Palatinose are two decent slow release/lower GI carb alternatives to Oats. Vitargo replenishes glycogen faster even than most other high GI carbs but that's its only advantage - makes no difference to muscle building.

Dex or Malto or a blend of the two are the best around the workout carb.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

If oats give you issues then there's plenty of other options - sweet potato, wholewheat pasta, white potatoes etc etc. No need to keep spiking insulin throughout the day unless you're a very hard gainer IMO


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

There is only so much you can eat in one day, so taking in liquid is much easier and quicker.

Looked at Activated Barley you're right it is expensive even on MP site.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Do you honestly think buy NOT consuming a high glycemic carb source right after training your going to hinder your progress.?


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

TBH the Vitagro is doing ok no stomach issues and I can see it from my body as it nice full, I know when I haven't got much carbs in as my body starts looking flat.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't even know what you want advice on then mate. You've said everything is fine so crack on


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I don't even know what you want advice on then mate. You've said everything is fine so crack on


Exactly.....

You've asked advice... and we gave it... Yet you wish to be happy to carry on with your present protocol.. which more than one of us has said it's not great/worth it etc...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> Exactly.....
> 
> You've asked advice... and we gave it... Yet you wish to be happy to carry on with your present protocol.. which more than one of us has said it's not great/worth it etc...


But it works.

People can come out with all the bull all day about not needing carbs post workout, having oats post workout, not needing insulin spikes etc BUT in practise it makes a difference for alot of people.

When I gave a sh!t about bodybuilding I used to use Vitargo pre and post as it made me pump like mad during workouts. It was a very noticable difference. It also doesn't mess your stomach up like malto and dextrose - which is why I still use it, and I can get through 500g-1kg the day before a comp. If I swapped it for anything else I would have major issues.

M


----------

